# Will the New Zealand police badge work?



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

A Police Officer stops at a dairy farm outside of Morrinsville and talks with the old farmer who's the owner.

He tells the farmer, 'I need to inspect your property for illegally grown marijuana.' 

The old Farmer says, 'Okay, but don't go in that field over there.' 

The officer verbally explodes saying, "Mister, I have the authority of the New Zealand Police with me"!! Pointing to the badge on his chest he proudly says, 

"See this badge!? 
"This badge means I am allowed to go wherever I wish, on any land, whenever I want to 
"No questions asked, no answers given. 
"Have I made myself clear!!?? 
"Do you now understand me!!??" 

The old farmer nods politely and goes about his chores. 
Later, the old guy hears loud screams and spies the officer running for his life and close behind is the huge breeder bull. 
With every step the bull is gaining ground on the officer. 
The officer is clearly sh^tting himself. 

The old farmer immediately throws down his pitch fork, runs to the fence and yells at the top of his lungs to the officer...... 

"Your badge! Show him your ******* badge!"


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

excellent.

Dave


----------

